# Clock Boy’s Story is Unraveling don't tell Zippy....



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Clock Boy's Story is Unraveling
09/24/2015 / By shawn
The media couldn't wait to put their greasy little palms all over this one. A Muslim boy, arrested for bringing a homemade clock to school? What kind of Islamophobia is going on here? And with a Muslim president in the White House, no less!

We kid, we kid.

While the entire liberal world was 100% certain that Ahmed Mohamed had been the victim of some good old fashioned Texas bigotry, it didn't take long for cracks to appear in their straightforward narrative. After some investigation, experts concluded that Mohamed actually hadn't built the clock as he claimed. Instead, he merely put the guts of a commercial clock inside a pencil case. But his creativity - or lack thereof - is not the most disturbing aspect of this strange story.

First, let's look at what happened that day. According to the original narrative, Mohamed brought the clock to school, showed it to a teacher, and found himself in handcuffs before he knew what was going on. The media piled on the hysterical Islamophobia demonstrated by both school officials and the police. But a closer examination of the day's events reveals that's not what happened at all.

Mohamed showed his clock to a teacher, at which point that teacher wisely advised him not to show it to anyone else. Mohamed ignored this advice and proceeded to show the clock to teachers in each of his subsequent classes. Apparently not satisfied with their reaction, he plugged the clock in during sixth period English class.

"The clock in fact was plugged in during the classroom, so it didn't go off in my backpack," the 14-year-old said in an interview. "It was plugged in, and I set a timer on there and I showed a student next to me, and uh, it went off, and the teacher looked around and said "What was that noise?", and I just unplugged it immediately."

So clearly, Mohamed was looking for a disruption. Does that make him a bad person or a terrorist? Of course not. But already we can see that this story didn't play out the way we were led to believe originally.

Clock Boy?s Story is Unraveling | Total Conservative


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The media wanted so badly for it to be a case of discrimination against an innocent youth. muslimes will be muslimes and this family is out to cause trouble. His sister did something similar a few years ago and his family is involved in a mosque linked to trouble.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Seems like little ******* is reenacting the three muzslimes on an airplane act.
IIRC other members of CAIR. 
Just another case of "I'VE BEEN OFFENDED, LETS SUE", teach these infidels who is master.
My opinion, it was all preplanned.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Are they here legally? If not send the family back to where ever they are from. And to anyone who thinks I am "islamophobic", well I am not. I am not scared of any muslimes or their threats of beheading. As far as I am concerned, they are cowards and most of them are lowlife savages.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Your right Slippy, The media wanted to be a banner story on how unfairly we treat mussies and in their haste didn't dig deeper. Is it any wonder that anyone takes the news media seriously. It's one of the many reasons this country is in trouble.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

So clearly, Mohamed was looking for a disruption. Does that make him a bad person or a terrorist? Of course not. - Urinal Cake 9.27.2015


It sure shows he has the likely potential to be a student of selfless attacks on non muslims. I am willing to bet the little prankster has a proud Muslim Father with plenty of ideas for future training.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Your right Slippy, The media wanted to be a banner story on how unfairly we treat mussies and in their haste didn't dig deeper. Is it any wonder that anyone takes the news media seriously. It's one of the many reasons this country is in trouble.


So did our resident muzzie in DC,,, who invited him to visit at our expense, i'm sure. So azzhat is 0 for 4 on rushing to judgement.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> So clearly, Mohamed was looking for a disruption. Does that make him a bad person or a terrorist? Of course not. - Urinal Cake 9.27.2015
> 
> It sure shows he has the likely potential to be a student of selfless attacks on non muslims. I am willing to bet the little prankster has a proud Muslim Father with plenty of ideas for future training.


This was the writer from the article.... not my words.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My apologies Urinal Cake. Thanks for the correction and setting me straight.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

While the libturds will never admit it, they are playing with fire trying to destroy Christianity with Islam figuring they will be able to control Islam with the libtardia rules. At this point Islam will cleanse the libtards with convert or die. That is my view.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Clock Boy's Story is Unraveling
> 09/24/2015 / By shawn
> The media couldn't wait to put their greasy little palms all over this one. A Muslim boy, arrested for bringing a homemade clock to school? What kind of Islamophobia is going on here? And with a Muslim president in the White House, no less!
> 
> ...


WOW! is this story for real??? He set the alarm AND wanted it to "go off" I think this is a terrorist he should be arrested and sent to gitmo before he grows up and it starts playing with worse dangerous toys!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd say this was a gotcha publicity stunt, honey trap what ever you want to call it. The media behaved in a predictable manner, they jumped all over it. 

Nibble a pop tart away to look like a gun get expelled, make a clock that looks like something else and get an invite to the WH. That's some really messed up $#!*.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> The Muslim American boy championed by President Barack Obama is using his new worldwide fame to accuse Texans of racism and anti-Muslim discrimination.


Obama?s ?Cool Clock? Muslim Boy Claims Racism to Foreign Audience



> The boy's device was a commercial 120-volt alarm clock, first dismantled and then placed in a case where the screen could not be seen by any users. The boy also left the clock's innards exposed, so when the power-cord was plugged in, the clock could electrocute anyone who reached inside the case to turn the alarm on or off. The device's intended purpose was so obscure, in fact, that puzzled police and teachers thought it was a hoax-bomb.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back in 7th grade, 1955, I built a crystal radio inside a hollowed book, built from bits and pieces salvaged from the dump.
Had a galena crystal and cats whisked for a diode/ demodulator.
Got caught with it in the library when the librarian tripped over the antenna wire hanging out the window.
This was before ferrite loop antennas were developed, I had 30 feet of wire out the window.
Sent to principal's office, He was impressed with the build, gave me a coveted position on the audio/ video operators team.
That position was for seniors only, I was the exception.
I repaired the audio amps and other electronic gear when needed.
The one thing I did not realize at the time, was the level of confidence they had in me,
I was able to sign the principle's name on passes whenever I needed to get out of a class to do something.
Never abused to privilege.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't care if the kid is brown, black, white, yellow, purple, or polka dotted, or what his name or religion is. Any kid who brings a home made timing device to school, in this day and age, should be nabbed and questioned. That's like yelling, "Hi, Jack!" in an airport. You just don't do it, and if you do - well, you must be treated as suspicious until proven otherwise.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What happened? Did Muhammad blow up the white house yet?


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

James m said:


> What happened? Did Muhammad blow up the white house yet?


not sure, but I hope he gets jailed soon for being a terrorist. He DID terrorize that school! Pretty sad they let him walk among us!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> What happened? Did Muhammad blow up the white house yet?


Why would they blow up one of their own?

Turdly is the best thing going for them right now.

His invitation to the neophyte bomber is proof of that.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Barry has been threatened by islamists before.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> Barry has been threatened by islamists before.


 Deception, public image needs to be kept up.

I haven't seen any attempts on his scurvy ass yet.

Just remember who released the five Taliban for a traitor.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Apparently I'm the odd man out on this topic.
People are jumping to so many conclusions, it's hard to keep straight.
Let the facts stand, and derive your case from that. Stop passing assumption off as fact, and then charging ahead to make wild accusations.

The facts are, he dismantled a working alarm clock.
He rebuilt his alarm clock (as in, he re-soldered the connections and rearranged the pieces) to fit inside his pencil box.
He showed this clock to one of his science teachers at the beginning of the day. (no attempt to conceal)
That teacher advised him to not show anyone else. (realized the ignorance of others could lead to trouble)
He did show other students.
He consistently stated that it was a clock.
He plugged it in during one of his classes and set the alarm to prove it worked.
The alarm went off.
The teacher of the class wondered what it was.
After class, Ahmed brought the clock to the teacher to show what had made the noise.
The teacher took the device and called the office.
The office called the police.
Police questioned Ahmed. (a minor, without any legal guardian present)
Police stated that he was consistent in stating it was a clock to anyone he showed it to, and to them during the interview.
Police handcuffed the minor and lead him out of the school and took him to a juvenile detention center where his parents could pick him up.

Not one damn thing in this list of facts points to any devious or malicious plot.
Nothing in the story has changed since the first article I read about it the day after it happened.
Nothing has changed since the interview I saw on the news, taken in the boy's room, surrounded by other circuit-board creations and gadgets.
No charges have been filed against the boy.

I don't know where this sentiment is coming from, but some of you have allowed the actions of truly horrible people to blind you to the facts of *this* case, and have created a narrative that just doesn't fit those facts.
This kid's desire to create, recreate, and improve electronic devices should not immediately lead to him being associated with those who use these same skills to do harm.
"Guilt by association" is fundamentally flawed. It can be used to form opinions, but it should never be the basis for ignoring facts.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if it wasn't just a clock kauboy then what would you be saying?
a muzzy with a unorthodox timing device hidden in a pencil box wonder were he came up with that idea?
next time I bet it goes boom.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> if it wasn't just a clock kauboy then what would you be saying?
> a muzzy with a unorthodox timing device hidden in a pencil box wonder were he came up with that idea?
> next time I bet it goes boom.


Your question is irrelevant. It was a clock, and nothing more.
I don't speculate. I decide based on facts.
If those facts change, I change my decision.
Get it?


----------

